# [SOLVED] Jedi Academy OpenGL problem with vista



## shoo92 (Aug 26, 2007)

I palyed this with xp with no problem but when i uprgraded to vista it doesn't work.

I have an ATI Radeon X300 Series Graphics Card and it can do opengl but i think the porblem might lie within the new os vista... heres what the eror says:


GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

JA: v1.0.0.0 win-x86 Aug 5 2003
Initialising zone memory .....
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets2.pk3 (62 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets1.pk3 (8320 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets0.pk3 (15346 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/base

----------------------
23728 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium IV

------- Input Initialization -------
Skipping check for DirectInput
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Working directory: C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData
couldn't exec setlanguage.cfg
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


can anyone help me?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Jedi Academy OpenGL problem with vista*

The Vista Drivers for the ATI may not support OpenGL yet. Have you tried updating the game to the latest version..
Use my ATI link to get the latest graphics drivers


----------



## shoo92 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Jedi Academy OpenGL problem with vista*

Ok i'll try but when i go to driers i have to go to windows xp because thatss wat my os originally was before i updated..but ill try that


----------



## shoo92 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Jedi Academy OpenGL problem with vista*

PROBLEM SOLVED!!! It was either the drivers or the game update but whatever it was it worked... I think it was the game update because before my ati said opengl was not availible but now it is...anyway thanks for all your help!


----------

